# Bikesdirect Cruiser?



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone ever try one of the BD beach cruisers?

I'm looking for a cheap but kinda cool beach cruiser to screw around on and wondering if they are decent?

Any experience?


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Cruisers are not very practical. They're slow, heavy, huge and cumbersome. I'd look into a used road bike.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Bikesdirect bikes tend to be of very good quality....but as said above, I think one'a them heavy cruisers would get old...fast! But if you must have one...you get a lot of bike at BD for minimal price......


----------



## LightningLucy (May 23, 2012)

I was debating getting one and i done the usual of looking around and finding reviews and stuff and they all seemed to be along the same lines as the ones on this thread about not getting them.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, there's really nothing about those kind of bikes that would make one brand better or worse than another....they're all pretty much the same...just different names on them. Last guy I knew who had one...ended up putting a motor on it. They're sheer misery to ride for more than a few hundred feet. They look kinda neat; they inspire nostalgia.....but they're not practical to ride....


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a beach cruiser forum?

Lighten up on the beach cruisers.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool story.


----------



## MTCruiser (May 30, 2012)

Lifelover said:


> Can anyone recommend a beach cruiser forum?
> 
> Lighten up on the beach cruisers.


Bikeforums.net has general interest discussions. 

I just ordered a single speed cruiser from bikesdirect. I've heard the quality of their bikes is good, but you do have to do final assembly and adjustment. 

As for cruiser riding in general: GO FOR IT! Of course a road bike forum member is likely to tell you to just get a road bike. But cruisers are a blast. You can certainly ride more than a hundred feet. I commute about 5 miles each way to work on my Electra Zarape cruiser. It's a 3 speed, and it does everything I need. Of COURSE it's not fast by road bike standards, but who cares? I'm not racing anyone. I'm enjoying the ride, sitting upright, taking in the air, and looking at the scenery and not just my front tire. I even sometimes stop (gasp!) and take photos of interesting things I see. 

I've ridden a road bike, then a Gary Fisher 21 speed hybrid for years. But I enjoy my cruiser so much it's now my regular commuter. The Gary Fisher is a great bike, but it soon will be up on Craigslist. 

If road bike riding is what you enjoy, have fun with it. But cruiser biking is the most fun for me.


----------



## MTCruiser (May 30, 2012)

My single speed cruiser arrived from BikesDirect. A first impression review is here
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...-Gravity-Single-Speed-Cruiser-Hands-On-Review


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

MTCruiser said:


> My single speed cruiser arrived from BikesDirect. A first impression review is here
> BikesDirect Gravity Single Speed Cruiser Hands-On Review


Very cool and thanks for the reply. I still have not gotten one and might have a lead on a Jamis off Craigslist. 

If that does not work out, I may very well order the BD


----------

